# I need this flavor in my life!!!!



## Juices_For_Days (23/8/16)

Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies I need this please some 1 can any 1 come up with this traditional South African shooter or tart or both I love the taste.

Please please please please please.


----------



## RichJB (23/8/16)

It is already being made by Clyrolinx. Take caution, though, I mixed some up at the recommended 3% and it is very pungent and perfumey. That was after a two-week steep. I have just binned it and will make up another batch at 1% and see if it's better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (23/8/16)

I would suggest not using it alone.

I'd mix a bit of sweet cream in there as my first batch and expand on it from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Juices_For_Days (23/8/16)

Please keep me posted Ill love to try it.


----------



## Effjh (23/8/16)

Juices_For_Days said:


> Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies Melktertjies I need this please some 1 can any 1 come up with this traditional South African shooter or tart or both I love the taste.
> 
> Please please please please please.



Try @Larry 's Alpha Charlie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Soutie (23/8/16)

I recall seeing a recipe in the calling diy'ers thread maybe have a look there

EDIT: found it, haven't tried it yet but it is a start in the right direction.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/244259/


----------



## Proton (26/8/16)

Sounds delicious... Where to get it?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------

